# Echolot - Stromverbrauch



## Alter-Lette (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Was mir schon immer Kopfzerbrechen machte, wie ist der Strohmverbrauch-Verhaltnis zwischen Ecolotleistung un Verbrauch. Habe greda mir ein neues Gerät angeschaft, und,
wie immer, vom Stromverbrauch keine Angaben. Es würde mich riesig freuen wenn jemand  mich aufklären würde.


----------



## schwedenklausi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Stelle es doch selber fest .
Das Lot einschalten und den Geber in einen Eimer mit Wasser stellen
Du schaltest ein Amperemeter zwischen die Spannungsquelle und dem Lot.
Dann einmal mit und ohne Beleuchtung messen.
Und dann nur noch ablesen.

schwedenklausi


----------



## Alter-Lette (1. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo! 
Danke für den schnellen Tip! Leider besitze ich keinen Ampermeter und so genau wollte ich es nicht wisse. Ich dachte es gibt da eine Faustregel.
Nochmals - Danke!!!


----------



## Udo561 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hi,
mit einer kleinen 12V 5 AH Rollerbatterie lief mein Echolot ( Cuda 168 ) auf
jeden Fall 10 Stunden.
So viel dürften die nicht ziehen.
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte meins mit auf einem Ruderboot , dazu eben eine 
5 AH Batterie.
Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Alter-Lette (1. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hi,
Danke Dir, jeder Hinweis hilft ein wenig. Ich schetze, das Cuda 168 hatt eine Sendespitzenleistung zwischen 800 und 1200 W. Mein Echolot leistet in der Spitze 4000W. Mal schauen!
Gruß!!!
Alter-Lette


----------



## uwe2855 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo Alter- Lette,

Ich nutze auch ein Echolot mit  4000 W Sendeleistung, ein Lowrance X 135.
Empfehlen würde ich dir eine 12 V Bleigelakku mit 7,2 AH.
Im Sommer hält dieser so um die 16 bis 18 Std.
Gehen die Temperaturen in den Keller, lässt auch die Akkuleistung mächtig nach.
Bei einer Lufttemperatur um den Gefrierpunkt ist nach 6 - 7 Std der Akku leer.
Um immer eine volle Batterie zur Verfügung zu haben, ist es ratsam den Akku nach jedem Gebrauch wieder aufzuladen !!.
Wichtig: spezielle Ladegeräte für Bleigelakkus benutzen!!

Petri Heil 

Uwe


----------



## Alter-Lette (2. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo Uwe!
Haben icht gedacht das das Echolot so fiel verbrauct. Die Sache ist die, den Saft fürs Lot nehme ich von dem Akku an dem auch der Motor den Saft bezieht. In Herbst hat es mich gewundert, wie relativ schnell die Leistung des Akkus nachliess. Jetzt dämmerts - Themperatur, Motor und Echolot die brauchen was. Werde einen extra Akku für das Lot anschaffen,den der Motor verursachte auch Störungen am Lot.
Nochmals - Danke!
Gruß!
Alter-Lette


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Guten Abend Alter-Lette,

ich besitze ein Lowrance X-125 portable

2400 W Sendeleistung.

Mein Akku hat 12 V bei 7200 Amh

Akku hält für ca. 10 - 12 Stunden, habe immer einen geladenen Ersatzakku dabei.
Was ich noch sagen kann, wenn es kalt ist, eher 7-8 Stunden aber das kennen wir ja auch von der Autobatterie.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Dirk_001 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo,
Ööööhhh... hat vielleicht schon jemand was vom Stromverbrauch des neuen Lowrance Elite 5 gehört ?
Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Loup de mer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> ...jemand was vom Stromverbrauch des neuen Lowrance Elite 5 gehört?...


 
Das nicht, auch nicht im Netz gefunden. Aber vielleicht helfen die Daten der HDS Geräte vorerst als Anhaltspunkt:
(Quelle: LOWRANCE)
_HDS-5 bei 13V_: 0.7A Beleuchtung an, 0.4A Beleuchtung aus
_HDS-7 bei 13V_: 0.8A Beleuchtung an, 0.4A Beleuchtung aus

Wozu brauchst du die Werte denn?


----------



## Dirk_001 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Die brauch ich zur Info ob mein alter Akku genug Kapazität hat und nicht nach 3 Stunden den Geist aufgibt (7,2AH).
Wenn die Werte ungefähr gleich sind dann klappt das 

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Loup de mer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo Dirk

7,2Ah wären mir persönlich ein bisschen knapp.
0,7A x 10 Angelstunden = Akku platt (bei eingeschalteter Beleuchtung allerdings)
Tiefentladungen bei Blei-Gel-Akkus sind für die Lebensdauer der Akkus extrem schädlich. Auch verliert der Akku durch Tiefentladungen schneller an Ladekapazität.
Und der Akku muss vor jeder Benutzung wirklich randvoll aufgeladen sein, damit die Berechnung stimmt.
Vllt. wäre es angeraten, einen 2. Akku in der Hinterhand zu haben, und diesen jeweils aufzuladen wenn der andere am Lot hängt.
Vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren - ich denke du brauchst ihn meist nur zum Dorschangeln vor der Schaabe :m? Oder?


----------



## Dirk_001 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Echolot - Stromverbrauch*

Hallo,
ja dafür brauch ich das und für die Hechte im Bodden 
Ich bin aber eher nie 10 Stunden am Stück am rumschippern eher die Hälfte, deshalb sollte der Akkus locker reichen.
Wir werden sehen...

Grüsse
Dirk


----------

